# Finally finish my Amtronic shuttle kitbash



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...after about 2 years of stalling:

http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_shuttle_exec.html


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

I was wondering when you'd get around to finishing this!

If it's not too late, I think the UFP logo would look better flat on the platform, rather than folded down along the steps.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Awesome work John, Just fantastically Awesome work as usuall.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Pretty neat , pretty neat !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Whoa!  

Dude! That's fargin' sweet! As always, most excellent work and creative use of a non-Trek subject to 'bash into an awesome Trek subject! :thumbsup: 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Beautiful! It might have taken 2 years, but well worth it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Those Star Fleet stewardesses are hot!


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Beautiful as always, John.

What's the significance of the shuttle's name, Hedford?

ZySurge


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

"Commissioner, sit back and enjoy the ride."

That is a very nice display!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Hey John, that's great! Well worth the wait! That has to be one of your coolest kit bashes yet!

Brad.

P.S. Wonder how the Picard and Data figures would fit in there (from the upcoming Scorpion kit)?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Gorgeous! So is the shuttlecraft! Incredible! Perfect choice for a kitbash. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Beautiful work, John.

A 24th century LearJet!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

John, once again I am in _awe_ of your talent, skill, and imagination. Friggin' nice job buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Great work as always John! Very sweet.

Edge


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

*Very nice work!*

To ZySurge: I assume the shuttle is named in honor of Commissioner Nancy Hedford (played by actress Elinor Donahue, best known for her role as daughter Betty on "Father Knows Best") from the TOS episode "Metamorphosis."

To John P: Terrific job. Abso-freaking-lutely gorgeous. Have you seen Jim DiGiacomo's version of the same concept? Quite different in execution but equally nice. Check it out at:
www.starshipmodeler.org/gallery9/ipms_04/tk_ipmsnats04_sf_48_jd_ships4.jpg
(two more images available if you start at the homepage)

How about an AMTronic-based shuttle in the TOS Galileo style? Or a space taxicab?


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Sweet! Looks fast standing still! The Shuttle not the Ensign. Thanks for writing up the build up info too!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> To John P: Terrific job. Abso-freaking-lutely gorgeous. Have you seen Jim DiGiacomo's version of the same concept? Quite different in execution but equally nice. Check it out at:
> www.starshipmodeler.org/gallery9/ipms_04/tk_ipmsnats04_sf_48_jd_ships4.jpg
> (two more images available if you start at the homepage)
> 
> How about an AMTronic-based shuttle in the TOS Galileo style? Or a space taxicab?


 :thumbsup: Thanks for pointing that one out. I remember seeing it and wondering where the basic shape of the shuttle came from.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

THANKS GUYS!! 



Ziz said:


> I was wondering when you'd get around to finishing this!
> 
> If it's not too late, I think the UFP logo would look better flat on the platform, rather than folded down along the steps.


 Yup, it's too late. That industrial double-stick tape is pretty permamnent. But I like the effect anyway, I've seen it on real stairways SOMEwhere.



scotpens said:


> To ZySurge: I assume the shuttle is named in honor of Commissioner Nancy Hedford (played by actress Elinor Donahue, best known for her role as daughter Betty on "Father Knows Best") from the TOS episode "Metamorphosis."


 I knew someone would get it quick enough .



> Terrific job. Abso-freaking-lutely gorgeous. Have you seen Jim DiGiacomo's version of the same concept?


 WOW! Nice job!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Beautiful execution John, I was wondering if you had finished this a while ago. I figured I missed seeing it posted.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

John P said:


> ...after about 2 years of stalling:
> 
> http://www.inpayne.com/shuttle_exec/shuttle_exec.html


  That is freakin' amazing! Absolutely fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I remember seeing the "rough draft" photo you posted of this some time back. It's great to see it assembled. Fantastic job! :thumbsup: 


Sean

http://www.mcfergesondvd.com/


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks, Sean - and how the _hell _do you paint 1/35 scale figures so well? This chick was 1/*25* and it drove me nuts!

btw, I also had to give her sleeves - the right arm is from one of the driving figures, so it was sleeved. The left arm was a bare one from the swimsuit figure, so I wrapped it in putty and tried to carve wrinkles. OY! Then the other arm looked too thin so I beefed it up with superglue layers. For a proper Starfleet dress uniform, she should have pants and boots, but I decided the hell with THAT during the sleeving process!! :lol: So it's a previously unseen ladies' "variation" of the SF dress uni. I swear.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Wonderful Job!!! Love the detail. Makes me want to jump in and take it for a ride. (meaning the shuttle) LOL


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

Great work, John!! Your early concept (pic lost when my computer crashed in August) inspired me to attempt a start with the difference that I rescaled the craft to 1/32 - 1/35-ish and I intended to strip out the whole interior for something new.... ideas not formed out and as usual for me, the project is only partially done.

LOVE what you did, though! Especially the young Ensign! Whew!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I changed the link in the first post to take you to the new official page:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_shuttle_exec.html


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

John P said:


> For a proper Starfleet dress uniform, she should have pants and boots, but I decided the hell with THAT during the sleeving process!! :lol: So it's a previously unseen ladies' "variation" of the SF dress uni. I swear.


Actually, when you consider that Starfleet had changed its uniform style so many times over the years, this still makes sense. Your ensign is simply wearing another variation of the uniform. Since the Grand Alliance is a diplomatic ship, she would normally be clad in more formal attire, anyway. 

Well, that's my take, anyway.  
Sean

http://www.mcfergesondvd.com/


----------



## Mel Williams (Mar 6, 2000)

Good job John! 

I remember when you started this. Glad to see it complete.

I like the pic that lets the interior show. 



Mel W.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Absolutley beautiful. Graceful, sexy, and stylish. Love those nacelles, they're the perfect complmemt to the AMTronics's lines.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

dreamer said:


> Absolutley beautiful. Graceful, sexy, and stylish. Love those nacelles, they're the perfect complmemt to the AMTronics's lines.


 You talking about the ship or the girl?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Here ya go, John. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Whoa! Sweet job, Scott! :thumbsup: You do such amazing things w/Photoshop or whatever image editor is that you use! 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> Here ya go, John. I couldn't resist.


I have an Idea for a new Thread for you Warped9. People post a Image of a model, and you add background. I know I would love to see you do that to my Talon.

Hint hint, Nudge nudge!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You can't stop, can you? 

I did it too:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_shuttle_exec.html


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

It's like a diorama without the glue.

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/gal.gif


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Very original and very cool!

Way to go 'again' JP! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Cool idea, beautiful execution. I love the gleaming corporate jetness of it, and the boarding ramp is a nice touch. My unbuilt AMTronic re-pop just edged it's way closer to the top of my "Models To Build Before I Die" pile.


----------

